
Infected by ideas - lermontov
https://www.newstatesman.com/culture/books/2020/05/infected-ideas
======
hoseja
A little strange that the word "meme" does not appear anywhere in the article.

~~~
lebuffon
Perhaps the co-opting of the word by popular culture has removed Dawkins'
meaning from the vocabulary of the masses? That's a shame if so. It is a
powerful concept.

~~~
yepthatsreality
Anecdotally I’ve had someone tell me that Dawkin’s meme and internet memes are
not the same thing because they wrote a graduate thesis stating so.

~~~
mistermann
Demonstrating the power of memes in the process.

